# Visicol?



## 17165 (Jul 14, 2005)

Has anyone had this instead of Fleet? Does anyone know why it seems to be used so infrequently?http://www.toledocoloncancer.com/visicol.htmHere's a description of it, about half way down:http://www.endonurse.com/articles/281feat1.htmlThanks,lsl


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is a fairly new colon prep, and it may be people don't have that much experience with it and stick to what they know works.The prep if I recall requires taking a lot of very large pills and I'm not sure how good patient complience is with the proticol. Most people don't tend to drink all of the other preps they give.K.


----------

